# Is this tool safe?



## BlackShadow (Feb 26, 2006)

My friends said that, if im going to do this its going to kill my card faster, and some other stuff, is that true?  because I still want to use it and it increased my FPS a lot


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 26, 2006)

it depends...if you have a temp sensor on your card, use it as reference, because if your card gets too hot, it WILL fry. you cut your cards life in half by every 10*C you raise it. otherwise, use the artifact scanner to find your highest overclock, and then to make sure you have a stable clock, run at stock plus half the difference between stock and max OC. THAT should be stable.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 26, 2006)

Heat Kills  !  Weigh the risks and rewards in everything you do.


----------



## BlackShadow (Feb 26, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> it depends...if you have a temp sensor on your card, use it as reference, because if your card gets too hot, it WILL fry. you cut your cards life in half by every 10*C you raise it. otherwise, *use the artifact scanner to find your highest overclock*, and then to make sure you have a stable clock, run at stock plus half the difference between stock and max OC. THAT should be stable.




Do I leave my profile on Default or on OC when I scan it?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 26, 2006)

on overclock.. just bear in mind some cards have better coolers fitted than others.. if in doubt fit an after market vga cooler.. the artic vga cooler is good one and fairly cheap.. that way u can overclock and run cooler both at the same time..

trog


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 26, 2006)

You scan for artifacts at whatever overclocked speeds you intend to run your card.  Chances are you won't find any artifacts on the default setting.  If you do then there may be something wrong with your card.

aritfacts = errors in the rendering.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 26, 2006)

GO s l o w  be safe    ^     GO fast have fun
                       You decide


----------



## BlackShadow (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok, I scanned it for 1 hour, and it found no errors, now what?


----------



## KYLE7 (Feb 26, 2006)

its safe leave it and have fun, or try a higher one


----------



## BlackShadow (Feb 26, 2006)

So will it die faster when its on? I hope not


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 26, 2006)

well yeah, but if you're not getting any errors on the render, and you cant tell if you have temps that are too hot...leave it. what are your stock clocks/oc'd clocks/card/temps?


----------



## BlackShadow (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't know, im new to this.


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 26, 2006)

it'll die faster, but if you notice a real performance difference and keep the card cool, go ahead. proper cooling can make a high OC deteriorate a card just as fast as if it was on stock settings...so whatch'ya got for card/stock clocks/oc clocks/temps?


----------



## BlackShadow (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmmm.... I don't think I should overclock it then, since I didn't install or have any fans or liquid to cool it down, but I have a ATi Radeon X300


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 26, 2006)

...an X300?   . yeah, if you dont have that much cooling in your system, leave it as it is, unless you plan on installing more case fans in the near future. I think you'd get more of a performance increase from buying a low-priced X800 then sticking with the X300 and OCing. And if you game alot, you should really think about that X800.


----------



## BlackShadow (Feb 27, 2006)

I know, I was hoping to get a X1900, but they all cost to much for me, but my X300 is still good, I get like 30-50FPS high resolution on CSS and 20-30for BF2, all on high resolution.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 27, 2006)

You need to run ATI TOOL #24 ///  #25.??? TOOL  has insabillity probs
boot rig  load ati tool will swon stock times   325/core  400/memory   [or close to that]

RUN "find max core"  for that card [without extar cooling , Iassume it has "TWINFLOW" cooler} don't run up higher than 340/core if it gets that high before it starts to clock back down   In any event abort at 340   and "SET CLOCK" run "SCAN FOR ARTIFACTS" clock on top of cube shows total run time    clock under cube shows last artifacts    run 1half to 1 hour   if clocks match you shoujd be safe at that core clock  click "NEW & give name & save.

Manually reduce core 5 points   set clock   run "FIND MAX MEMORY" tell popup OK 
let run up to say 425 or 430   set clock & abort  run "SCAN FOR ARTIFACTS"  if clocks on cube match  after same time fram as used before click on save  should save with named 
[new] profile  so you have  new core &clock in 1 profile 

with "new" running   "scan for artifacts"  if stable after 1 hour [ top &bottom clocks on cube match] your go to go at that speed   minimize tool play game 1/1.5 hour if game runs good 
no artifacts or stutering your good      

when you feel better about TOOL  usage   or get better cooling try to move clocks  core/memory  higher   

post your results here will watch for  [can't access  without] 

"quote" so whatch'ya got for card/stock clocks/oc clocks/temps?[zekrahinator]


----------



## BlackShadow (Feb 27, 2006)

I am using ATiTool 2.4, my Default is on Core: 325.00 Memory: 200.00, I scanned "Find Max Core" and "Find Max Mem" for an hour(hour each) and came up with Core: 448.20 Memory: 267.30, and no errors found when I use "Scan for Artifacts" , and Frogger, can you explain again im confused.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 27, 2006)

K       YOU KNOW YOU TOPS   did you save to NEW profile ie with those clocks SET click NEW  at top  and give name to profile [see pic] you can make all the profiles you want with diff setting     to slect profile  use pull down arrow highlight and click LOAD   will load profile clocks  you then can play games with clocks   you can reset to default after gaming click DEFAULT in tool    or re boot rig


----------



## BlackShadow (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea, I know that already....


----------



## Frogger (Feb 27, 2006)

K now you lost me what are you lookin' n to do with the tool or what do you nee the tool to do for you


----------



## BlackShadow (Feb 27, 2006)

Im just asking a simple question, when I overclock my card(turn it on) its going to destory my card faster doesn't it? and with default settings my card will last longer.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 27, 2006)

OK the sleeper has awakened   the card will die  some what faster at mid range o/c speeds with stock cooling   the ideal way to monitor your vid card is with the temp off the GPU  I don't beleive that on has a temp monitor   so you need an add on one    with that you can set your cl0cks   to the level that keeps the gpu at 60/65c  at that temp you will want or buy a better card(read save now )   before the card Dies


----------

